# frutas del bosque



## Pyrenees

Hi everybody,

does anyone have a good idea for translating "frutas del bosque" into English?  Thanks a lot.


----------



## Masood

_Fruit of the forest_ is an expression I've heard before.


----------



## Pyrenees

Hi Masood,

translated directly, neither have I, but here in Spain "frutas del bosque" is put on yoghourts, marmelades, for describing the taste of wine, etc.

I've come to the conclusion that probably the best is "berries of the forest" because it referes to blackberries, cranberries, etc.

What do you think of it?


----------



## Masood

Hi, as I said in the first post, _Fruit of the forest_ (berries etc) _is _an expression I have heard before. I think this would be a good translation, given the context. Just my suggestion.


----------



## Carrie2

I agree with Masood. "Fruit*s* of the forest" is used the same way (yoghurt, jam, etc.) as "frutas del bosque". You're right when you say these fruits are almost always berries, but we don't say "berries of the forest".


----------



## Pyrenees

Hello Carrie2,

I was the one that told Masood that "frutas del bosque" is on yoghourts and marmelades, but I still don't know how to say it in English. Thanks for your help!


----------



## andym

Pyrenees 

We call them 'fruits of the forest'. Honest. The french call them 'fruits des bois', [edit: and the Italians 'frutti del bosco'].
If you need to check an english usage then Google is the perfect tool:
fruits of the forest - Google Search


----------



## Pyrenees

Hi andym,

how great that you've solved my problem! Thanks a lot. Maybe I'll be able to return the favor one day.

With regard to Google, I do of course use it for consulting, but on this one, I was blocked.


----------



## Carrie2

Yes, really, Pyrenees, "fruits of the forest", I promise! You really can believe us all, none of the 3 of us is lying to you!


----------



## gringaloca42

At least where I live in the U.S., if you say "fruits of the forest," no one will know what you are talking about. It should be either "berries" or "mixed berry." (I realize this is an old post, but I couldn't resist.)


----------



## Pyrenees

Hi,

thanks for the idea with berries and mixed berry. I've taken note.

Have a good day!


----------



## Filis Cañí

By the way: bananas, chili peppers and tomatos are berries; strawberries, raspberries and blackberries aren´t.


----------



## Pyrenees

Hi, 

this is the first time I've heard this. Is this denomination used in a special region, country, etc.?


----------



## HUMBERT0

What about "Wild berries"?


----------



## anthodocheio

Filis Cañí said:


> By the way: bananas, chili peppers and tomatos are berries; strawberries, raspberries and blackberries aren´t.


 
Well, if that's how everybody comunicates and understands each other, let it be so. I'm a horticulturist too but I think is not the time or the place for such a lesson!


----------



## gringaloca42

Filis Cañí said:


> By the way: bananas, chili peppers and tomatos are berries; strawberries, raspberries and blackberries aren´t.


 
It is important to realize that precise botanical definitions are not necessarily taken into account in colloquial language. For example, a tomato is classified as a fruit, but most who live where I do will refer to it as a vegetable due to cultural traditions, etc. Granted, I am speaking on behalf of how people communicate in my neck of the woods, but most fruits that include the suffix "-berry" will be considered berries, while the other fruits won't, regardless of the official definition. For example, if you prepare a mixed berry cobbler ("wild berry" is also a common description), it is understood that it will be prepared without bananas, chili peppers, or tomatoes, no matter what their botanical categorization may be. That is, unless you wish for people to avoid your cooking like cafeteria food!  

Este foro me ha encantado. ¡Gracias a todos por su participación!


----------



## Megumi

I know this is an old post but, is it possible to refer to "frutos del bosque" as "red fruits"?


----------



## Pyrenees

Hi Megumi, 

it's great to get your first post addressed to me. More than fruit, it's a matter of berries, so it could be red berries, or red and blue berries.
Welcome to the Forum.
All the best and thank you.


----------



## lachenni81

Red fruits / berries lo he visto alguna vez... pero no sé si es muy general.


----------



## Megumi

Thank you very much for your answers!


----------



## eholzmann

Hi,

I thing that "Frutas del Bosque" is a mixture of all berries, so the translation would be "berries". For example in Chile we have some yogurts or ice creams that have this flavour and said that is Blueberry, Strawberry, Raspberry, Blackberry, etc... together


----------



## When the cat's away...

Just for the records, fruits of the forest has many hits in google, just as Andym pointed out, but grammatically speaking, fruit is uncountable, and curiously enough, "fruit of the forest" has more hits than "fruits of the forest". Soooo.....


----------



## torrente00

Frutas del bosque en ingles??? Gracias.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

¿Y qué significa para ti "frutas del bosque"?


----------



## pecosita

Depende de que frutas hablas.
Siempre que veo eso en mermeladas son "berries" (moras) 

*Wild berries. *


----------



## torrente00

moras, frambuesa, arándanos, ....

Gracias.


----------



## pecosita

*Wild berries*, it is.


----------



## Vampiro

Berries, or wild berries.
Cheers.
_


----------



## la_machy

Los frutos del bosque son conocidos también cómo 'frutos rojos' o 'bayas'.
Y son eso: cerezas, moras, fresas, arándanos.
En inglés cómo dijo Vampiro 'Berries' o 'Wild Berries'.


Saludos


----------



## Ritoha

Hola,
Frutas del bosque,son conocidos en Reino Unido como 'Fruits of the forest'.
Saludos.


----------



## Cernunnas

Frutas del bosque es a lo que ustedes llaman _berries_. Básicamente es una mezcla de arándanos, moras, fresas, frambuesas, grosellas, etc. Es un sabor popular tal como limón, cola, naranja o fresa en dulces, caramelos, yogures, infusiones, postres, batidos, helados... También vienen mezcladas y congeladas en bolsitas para comerlas como te parezca.


----------



## duncandhu

Berries sí se llaman, pero si lo lees en un yogur o algo similar suele poner "Fruits of the forest" como bien dice Ritoha o "Red berries" en el caso de "Special K" (que no tiene moras, sólo las rojas) Pero 99% del tiempo se llama "Fruits of the forest" (a lo mejor en los estodos unidos, no, si nos puede confirmarlo alguien, se lo agradezco)

Saludos
Duncan


----------



## gotitadeleche

I have never heard of fruits of the forrest and would have no idea what that was. Red berries, although I have never seen that on a package label, I would understand as berries that are colored red, such as raspberries, strawberries, cranberries, etc. I do not consider cherries as a berry.


----------



## Obberon

I'm translating a menu with "gelatina de frutas del bosque".
I'm going for "Wild berry jelly". Just sounds best.
Also, I'm not convinced that they are all red.


----------



## Carrie2

Just for the record, I've talked about this to colleagues and it seems that 'fruits of the forest' is a well-known phrase in the UK but not at all in the USA.


----------



## mcmurdy

wild berries ??


----------



## mbehar

gringaloca42 said:


> At least where I live in the U.S., if you say "fruits of the forest," no one will know what you are talking about. It should be either "berries" or "mixed berry." (I realize this is an old post, but I couldn't resist.)



I couldn't agree more.  Well done, Gringaloca


----------

